# [installation] emerge x11 package.use (résolu)

## alcorel

Bonjour

Après plusieurs années sans utiliser gentoo je suis assez surpris de me retrouver à la fin de l'installation avec cette quantité impressionnante de USES-flags à gérer.

La simple installation de Xorg me demande de renseigner les USES de  pratiquement toutes les dépendances dans package.use ou d'avoir un make.conf énorme.  

J'en ai pour la journée à faire ça sans compter qu'après, il faudra que je m'attaque à l'installation d'un gnome ou autre...  (en espérant que le profile choisi résoudra les USES pour ce dernier) 

Après lecture de la doc et de quelques posts sur ce forum j'en déduit qu'il n'y a rien pour gérer les USES obligatiore d'une façon "automatisée" mais devant l'ampleur du travail à effectuer je reste persuadé qu'il existe une solution. 

Bref, qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé ? :p

cordialement,

alcorelLast edited by alcorel on Fri Nov 15, 2013 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel est ton profil ? Un profil de type "desktop" devrait avoir ce qu'il faut.

```
eselect profile list
```

----------

## alcorel

Salut,

je suis sur le profile 4 desktop/gnome. le problème c'est que j'ai pas accès au systeme gentoo quand je suis sur le forum mais je viens de regarder emerge --info et j'ai effectivement une multitude de USE.

pour les resultats d'emerge, c'est plus compliqué, à moins qu'il soit quelque part dans les logs ça se termine un peu comme ça:

```
the following USE change are necessary to procced :

see "pacckage.use" in the portage man page bla-bla

et puis Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourrais-tu nous transmettre la totalité des messages emerge ?

----------

## alcorel

Pas évident.  J'ai du réinstaller un autre os à côté pour pouvoir chercher de l'info. Là, j'ai bien accès à la partition systeme de gentoo mais je trouve rien dans emerge.log. 

Est-ce que ces logs peuvent être plus précis, si je modifie quelque chose dans make.conf ?

----------

## xaviermiller

tu n'as pas accès au réseau pour ta Gentoo ?

```
emerge -DuNpv world > emerge.txt

emerge --info> emerge_info.txt
```

puis récupérer les textes.

Tes informations sont beaucoup trop vagues pour que nous puissions t'aider pour le moment.

----------

## alcorel

si si, j'ai le réseau sous gentoo

alors merci pour les commandes!

```

emerge -DuNpv world > emerge.txt 

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

... done!

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.17-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_930_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     6109460 total,   5966064 free

KiB Swap:    4882428 total,   4882428 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Nov 2013 12:00:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdm gdm3 gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

là, j'ai pas réussi a avoir la fin mais c'est celle du message du premier post

```

emerge xorg-x11

* IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

.... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.14  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage tdfx trident v4l vesa via vmware -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -epson -fglrx (-geode) -i128 (-i740) -modesetting -neomagic -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -radeonsi -rendition -s3virge -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tga -tseng -virtualbox (-voodoo)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46  USE="libkms*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.30.2  USE="sse2 (-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-loongson2f) -mmxext (-neon) -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.2  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.7 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.6 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.1.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.6  USE="bzip2 ipv6 truetype -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.3.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.8 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xwud-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-ibm-type1-1.0.3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-micro-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-isas-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-sony-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo-1.0.2  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xwininfo-1.1.3 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xpr-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/luit-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-jis-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.1.2  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrefresh-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-arabic-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.3 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-misc-meltho-1.0.3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.3.0 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-sun-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkill-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbevd-1.1.3 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xwd-1.0.6 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-dec-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.6  USE="ipv6" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.7  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.3  USE="minimal" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.33  USE="X -fontforge" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xbacklight-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xlsclients-1.1.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r2  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1  USE="python*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.7 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.16 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xgamma-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.4.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.1.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xev-1.2.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xf86dga-1.0.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.1  USE="-dga -dmx -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.11  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.12  USE="-deprecated -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbutils-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/bitmap-1.0.7 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-3.1-r2  USE="libffi -debug -gold -multitarget -ocaml {-test} -udis86 -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mesa-9.1.6  USE="bindist classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi xa -debug -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-r600-llvm-compiler) (-selinux) -vdpau (-wayland) -xorg -xvmc" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau radeon vmware -i915 -i965 -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 (-radeonsi)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.9 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3-r2  USE="dmx ipv6 kdrive nptl suid udev xnest xorg xvfb -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.9 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.2.0  USE="udev -glamor" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.6-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.3  USE="-debug -viaregtool" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.5-r1  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.9.1  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-13.0.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.21.15  USE="dri sna udev -glamor -uxa -xvmc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.3.7  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.6.2  USE="dri" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.7  USE="-dga" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.20-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.8-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/opengl-7.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinput-1.6.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.10.92  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.1-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/x11perf-1.5.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a 2 fichiers dans /etc/portage à mettre à jour.

Lance dispatch-conf pour valider ces mises à jour. C'est important.

----------

## alcorel

bien vu..!

en fait il a mis a jour le fichier package.use. parfait!

encore merci! l'instal se poursuit

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, les fichiers package.* sont devenus des répertoires.

Tant qu'on y est, vérifie que ton make.conf est déplacé de /etc vers /etc/portage

----------

## geekounet

À gérer c'est simple : tu ne touches qu'aux USES qui te concernent vraiment, dont t'as vraiment besoin, tu laisses le reste par défaut (qui sont en général les choix safes). Ça va vite et ça reste simple à maintenir. Pas besoin de gérer explicitement chaque USE que tu croises quand t'as pas de besoin particulier au départ, c'est le meilleur moyen de s'attirer des problèmes.  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

Je me souviens que lorsque j’ai installé Gentoo (il y’a 3ans, sans doute), j’avais affaire avec le même problème. J’ai du gérer manuellement une contité astronomique de uses obligatoire. À un moment je me suis même écrié « Mais bordel, si Portage estime qu’un USE est nécéssaire, ne peut-t-il pas l’ajouter lui même vue que c’est de toute façon ce qu’il m’impose ? » Bah… non.

----------

